# 8n rear wheel bearing



## Ray Adams (Aug 30, 2021)

I just got this tractor it is 8n 1946 8n I can move the rear wheel by moving the top of the tire,, seem that wheel bearing is bad ,,,do they sell a parts kit for and are they hard to put on. thanks Ray


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Ray,

The very best bit of advice is to find and buy the Ford Shop Manual FO-4 by IT shop manuals. A really good starting place to get a grip on what needs to be done. Internet or rural supply stores (like TSC, Rural King and many others). 
Keep posting here to widen and deepen your pool of knowledge from the hands on guys (and gals) who use their tractors.

Beware Chineseium parts!

- Joe -


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a good discussion regarding replacing rear axle bearings on an 8N.





__





52 8N rear axle bearing removal - Yesterday's Tractors


How much effort is required to remove the bearing off the axle. I don t want to get too heavy handed with it. Will even tapping do it or is it press



www.yesterdaystractors.com


----------

